

Thanks HN - revorad

I've learnt a lot from all you people and got a lot of inspiration to do new things in life.<p>I won't be able to participate much any more. But just want to say thanks for everything.
======
bootload
_"30th birthday resolution: make an effort to get out of the tech echo chamber
and talk to more normal people."_

Not a bad idea ~ <https://twitter.com/hrishio/status/240938100296126465>

------
nry
Same here. See you on the other side.

------
mapster
thank you rev. please transfer karma to my account. thanks in advance and
wishing you much success.

------
bartonfink
Good luck wherever you're off to!

------
ssylee
No problem.

------
amanvir
Good luck with SWYM!

